# Knicks should pray for the 7th seed.



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

1. The Nets have no backup PG. And they refuse to sign one. They instead opt to use Kittles and Jefferson to handle the ball when Kidd goes on the bench. I don't know why the team thinks it has no need for a player like Rod Strickland, because it is clearly an area of dire weakness. The Nets look like they are just trying to hold the ball for the full length of the shot clock and try to just wait it out and stall until Kidd can come back.

2. That obviously means the Nets are going to have fun guarding Marbury when Kidd is on the bench.

3. The Nets have the worst starting center in the league. That will put more pressure on Kenyon Martin. But then again... Nazr's defense might actually elevate Collins' game. 

4. The Nets bench sucks. It used to be it's strength, back when they had Collins, and Jefferson off the bench, and when Lucious Harris wore a mask. Brian Scalabrine? Sweetney and Baker will smear him.

5. One tidbit that is lost in the aura of Frank Lawrence's win streak - how many west teams did he play? Answer: How many are the Knicks playing now?

Then again, the Nets biggest strength is that their core starters (Kidd, Martin, Jefferson, Kittles) are superior to NY's core, and you know their starters are going to be logging 40 minutes in the playoffs anyway. And I somehow doubt the usual lame attempt at defense by the Knicks is going to keep the Nets from running circles around and through them. And surely we should not forget that the Nets are a strong defensive team. Or that they won 10 straight playoff games last year. If Kittles can shut down Allan Houston, it's an easy series for them.

Of course, the Knicks have even less of a chance against Detroit and Indiana, but that's obvious just from looking at their records.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I agree with you. The Knicks can definitely beat the Nets in a 7 game series. 

The best thing about that series is that all the games should be sold out (even though in New Jersey that means it will be a pro New York crowd who buys up the tickets).


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

tommorrow should be a good indication..kidd and martin may be rested due to injuries


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 1. The Nets have no backup PG. And they refuse to sign one. They instead opt to use Kittles and Jefferson to handle the ball when Kidd goes on the bench. I don't know why the team thinks it has no need for a player like Rod Strickland, because it is clearly an area of dire weakness.


The Nets looked to get Brevin Knight, but he wanted the PT in Milwaukee.



> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 2. That obviously means the Nets are going to have fun guarding Marbury when Kidd is on the bench.


Kidd will play as many minutes as Marbury, or more (if he's healthy).




> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 5. One tidbit that is lost in the aura of Frank Lawrence's win streak - how many west teams did he play? Answer: How many are the Knicks playing now?


1. Houston.

How many games did they win by 10+ points? 13 of the 14.




> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> Then again, the Nets biggest strength is that their core starters (Kidd, Martin, Jefferson, Kittles) are superior to NY's core, and you know their starters are going to be logging 40 minutes in the playoffs anyway. And I somehow doubt the usual lame attempt at defense by the Knicks is going to keep the Nets from running circles around and through them. And surely we should not forget that the Nets are a strong defensive team. Or that they won 10 straight playoff games last year. If Kittles can shut down Allan Houston, it's an easy series for them.
> 
> Of course, the Knicks have even less of a chance against Detroit and Indiana, but that's obvious just from looking at their records.


Now, you're starting to make some sense. 

Be careful what you wish for. The Nets have won 11 of the last 12. Of course, if Kidd and Martin do not get healthy, then yes, you're probably better of at 7 then 6 or 8.




> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> The best thing about that series is that all the games should be sold out (even though in New Jersey that means it will be a pro New York crowd who buys up the tickets).


Regular season games at CAA have been about 50/50 these last couple of years. However, Nets season, half-season and mini-plan holders get first shot at playoff tickets, and have already ordered them. There are far less tickets available to the public in the playoffs. I would guess 80/20 if they play in the 1st round.


----------



## hatnlvr (Aug 14, 2003)

Tonight will be a good indicator of how we would fair against them in the playoffs. No one will really know how the current Knick team will fair until next season.

The team needs and training camp and more time together before we can fairly judge the current squad.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: Re: Knicks should pray for the 7th seed.*



> Originally posted by <b>schub</b>!
> The Nets have won 11 of the last 12.


BUZZZZZZ! Wrong.


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Knicks should pray for the 7th seed.*



> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> 
> 
> BUZZZZZZ! Wrong.


How's that?

2-0 against the Knicks this year:
http://www.nba.com/nets/schedule/

3-1 against the Knicks last year:
http://www.nba.com/nets/schedule/results_2002.html

4-0 in '01-02:
http://www.nba.com/nets/schedule/results_2001.html

Won the last 2 against New York in '00-01:
http://www.nba.com/nets/schedule/results_2000.html


That makes 11 of 12.


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hatnlvr</b>!
> Tonight will be a good indicator of how we would fair against them in the playoffs.


Not if Kidd and Martin don't play.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Knicks should pray for the 7th seed.*



> Originally posted by <b>schub</b>!
> 
> 
> How's that?


Oh. You didn't say 11 of the last 12 games against the Knicks, so I assumed you meant 11 of 12 against all competition. And the Nets have lost a lot of games recently.


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Knicks should pray for the 7th seed.*



> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> Oh. You didn't say 11 of the last 12 games against the Knicks, so I assumed you meant 11 of 12 against all competition.



Think before you post, then. Why would I say that?


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Knicks should pray for the 7th seed.*



> Originally posted by <b>schub</b>!
> 
> 
> How's that?
> ...


My god. As a Knicks fan I can only say... that's pathetic. That's the Layden era Knicks right here. 

I don't care if it's against the Kings, Lakers or Spurs, losing 11 of 12 is just unacceptable.

Show some pride tonight, boys!


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

knicks v nets would be an awesome series, especially with the possibility of the nets moving to my hometown of brooklyn


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Knicks should pray for the 7th seed.*



> Originally posted by <b>schub</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Think before you post, then. Why would I say that?


Well, you weren't really clear in your post, so it is understandable that ArtestFan would get it wrong.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Knicks should pray for the 7th seed.*



> Originally posted by <b>schub</b>!
> 
> 
> Now, you're starting to make some sense.
> ...


Now that would have made more sense to post it like that. I also took it as you were saying that the Nets were 11 of the last 12, but not just against the Knicks.

That is one thing about posting, sometimes I'm thinking one way, but when I type it one someone takes it another way. Case in point right here.



> Originally posted by <b>schub</b>!
> 
> Think before you post, then. Why would I say that?


Now you see that comes off as you making *ArtestFan* out to be stupid. He apologized for misinterpreting your post. Maybe you should have re-read your post and made a change to it rather than belittling him.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

*RE: To many Dam RE:'s*

Kidd is out until play off time and possibly longer. If we draw the nets in the first round, we advance to the second, were hopefully we play a team with little playoff experience, anyone but detroit really, that is the only team I do not wanna see in the playoffs. 


Only reason I take them over indiana; I ****ing hate the pacers, **** reggie miller and **** Rick Smits. I like seeing them get broke in my building.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Even if the Knicks beat the Nets via injury, they will be facing Detroit in the first round. Unless Cleveland pulls a mega upset, though I doubt it since it's a bad matchup for them. Either way, the Knicks aren't going to get past the 2nd round.


----------

